# Access To Barcelona Airport



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I might have to collect some friends in my 5m camper at Barcelona Airport in July.
I have never been there before & wonder about access, height restrictions, parking ect
I would really appreciate any help if you have experience of this at barcelona


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Last time i went 12 months ago I just stayed in bus lane and waited in one of the bus stops(dont leave the camper )


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

Have been there a few times by car and can't remember seeing any height restrictions but I can't be 100% sure. I'm talking about T2, the old terminal by the way.
When I have been there to collect people, I have always been able to park very close to where arrivals exit hall B of T2.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Google street view covers it very well but sadly it's all from 2008 :roll:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

which terminal

T2 should be no problem, it is quiet now, just the low cost carriers. You can pull up and wait on the drive past but should stay in or with your vehicle. You can circle round. Forget the carparks.

T1 is less easy, much busier. BUT you can access and pick up without height/weight restriction, park nearby and ask then to ring you as soon as they arrive


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Barcelona Airport*

Hi, there are no problems, I picked my daughter and grandson up in late June last year at the airport, I parked in the short stay, tons of room,there were height restrictions but these were well in excess of the 2.7mtrs + roof equipment I have. The lanes are wide, the only limitations I noticed were the width of the exit lane adjacent to the barriers, approaching at the correct angle was required to avoid catching , the exhaust in my case, on the curb. If you are meeting a very early flight you can stay at the long stay car park over night, this is the last carpark on the right and is well signposted. There is a free bus service to the terminal which is approx 800 mtrs away. I paid about 4 Euros, I think, for my stay in the short stay, which was approx 1.hr 30 mins. 
Hope this helps.
Bob.


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

We picked up relations last year from this airport. Go through the barrier and collect a ticket. We exceeded our free time limit and had to pay abour 35 cents at automatic barrier upon exit so make sure you have some change. We were waiting on the road leading down to the airport carpark as we weren't sure we could go through the barrier but we got into trouble with the police who infomed us we had to go into carpark.


----------

